# Trade Proposal from ESPN Insider



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

TRADE 4 
Eric Snow and Dajuan Wagner to Indiana; Al Harrington, Jamaal Tinsley and Sam Clancy to Cleveland; Darius Miles and Fred Jones to Philly 

INDY: Pollard, J. O'Neal, Artest, D. Wagner, Snow 
CAVS: Illgauskas, Harrington/Boozer, LeBron, Ricky, Tinsley 
76ers: M. Jackson, Ke. Thomas, G. Robinson, Iverson, Salmons (Miles) 

I'm iffy on this trade, I would like to have Dajuan Wagner and Eric Snow, but I don't want to give up Harrington or Tinsley. This trade could be a good idea, but it is just Chad Ford thinking of trades we could do.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think this works best for the Pacers. Snow has proven he can play with a smaller shooting guard (AI), Wagner has shown flashes of his scoring ability. Essentially Snow is replacing Tinsley, and the departure of Harrington might give a guy like Bender more playing time.

Overall, you have a servicable center in Pollard, nothing great but no doubt he will get the job done. O'Neal (All-star; potential super-star?)... Artest, a guy whom shown offensive flashes, and can guard the other teams 1, 2 or 3, based on need. Wagner, whom showed he can score, and Snow, whom can guard the player (bigger) whom Artest is not...

-Petey


----------



## Mr. Taylor (Aug 6, 2003)

I'd do it.
I think Al 4 Dajuan is ok. 2 Teams exchanging potential stars to help fill gaps.
I think exchanging Tinsley for Snow is ok too. Sure Tinsley has the potential to be signifigantly better than Snow, but right now Snow is the vet who makes less mistakes and would help us out more.
And I like Fred Jones because the guys a definant crowd pleaser and you can never have too many exiciting to watch players on yuor team, but I wouldnt exactly cry if he was gone.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I'd be hesitant to pull the trigger if I was the Pacers.

Snow, is getting old, and your giving up young talent (Tinsley, Harrington) to get him, and a guy that IF he can stay healthy is a great player.

I would rather have
PG Snow
SG Wagner
SF Artest
PF O'Neal
C Pollard 

then

PG Tinsley
SG Artest
SF Harrington
PF O'Neal
C Pollard

But thats only IF Wagner can stay healthy, thats the key component to this trade.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i hope the pacer do it


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

i don't like this trade for us. Dajuan is not a PG and is too small to be a 2. He's fat and not proven that he'll be better than Tinsley or Big Al. Eric Snow's old and he'll retire in a few years. I also think Jamaal will turn into a good PG soon about 13/10 next year. Harrington in a year or 2 will emerge into a 25ppg scorer so you can see why i don't like this trade. Don't even get me started on how good Freddie will be.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I'd to it because Snow is a veteran pass-first PG, and I think Wagner will be a 25+ ppg scorer, and with Harrington gone, Bender will probably max out his potential. In 2-3 years we could have Wagner almost on Iverson's level, Bender almost on KG's level, and Jermaine.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Yeah Wagner might be good in 2-3 years but the problem is that in 2-3 years Eric Snow will suck. It takes PG's time to develop in this league and I think Tinsley is on track to have a much better career than Snow. Plus there's the issue of chemistry with Artest after his, um, incident with Snow last year. I think it's a bad trade but it doesn't matter because ESPN Insider is so unreliable, anything that is published there is guaranteed not to happen.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> Yeah Wagner might be good in 2-3 years but the problem is that in 2-3 years Eric Snow will suck. It takes PG's time to develop in this league and I think Tinsley is on track to have a much better career than Snow. Plus there's the issue of chemistry with Artest after his, um, incident with Snow last year. I think it's a bad trade but it doesn't matter because ESPN Insider is so unreliable, anything that is published there is guaranteed not to happen.


Good points, this is just Chad Ford coming up with trade proposals so there is no way it will become a reality, you make a good point about Snow getting worse when Wagner gets good, I never thought about that. For those who think Wagner is already real good, he may of scored alot, but his FG% was really low.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I'd to it because Snow is a veteran pass-first PG, and I think Wagner will be a 25+ ppg scorer, and with Harrington gone, Bender will probably max out his potential. In 2-3 years we could have Wagner almost on Iverson's level, Bender almost on KG's level, and Jermaine.


Yeah this is what I am talking about.

-Petey


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Snow's isn't the type that takes much athleticism. He could be like Stockton.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

I like Snow a lot just not this much. I also like Harrington more than Bender so trading away Harrington with the rationale to play Bender more doesn't work for me.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

*opinon*

I like Wagner too! but Pacers isn't Pacers if Harrington and Tinsley leaves! But that could be better NEW Pacers!


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I would do it if we switched Harrington with Bender...


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

(making it short, ebcause it already got deleted once)

No way IMO. We get two athletic guys, which we need, but Snow is a top 10 PG. He is a top perimeter defender, doesn't make stupid passes, makes open jumpers, makes free throws, and knows his role. I'm not sure if Salmons is ready to start at the point either.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Snow is a top 10 point guard



No he's not...


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Why don't you back that up with facts?

10th among PG in APG
7th among PG in RPG
12th among PG in PPG
6th among PG in SPG
7th among PG in Assist to Turnover Ratio

Also, he was one of only two PG (Gary Payton was the other one) to get votes for Defensive Player of the Year. He finished one vote ahead of GP, getting one 2nd place vote, and three 3rd place votes.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> Why don't you back that up with facts?
> 
> 10th among PG in APG
> ...


I'd say he is a top 10 PG, he is underrated, hmm lemme make a list of who I think is better then him.

Gary Payton
Baron Davis
Steve Francis
Steve Nash
Jason Kidd
Nick Van Exel (If you count him as a PG)

I'm probably forgetting some people, but I don't wanna think to hard right now.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Stephon Marbury
Jason Kidd
Gary Payton
Baron Davis
Steve Nash
Jason Williams
Jason Terry
Andre Miller
Mike Bibby
Gilbert Arenas
[/list=1] 

Stats really mean nothing when determining who is a Top Caliber PG. It's who excels at leading the team. I don't consider Eric Snow Top-10 because it is Allen's team and Allen often brings the ball up also. I also consider Francis a SG.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

IMO the Pacers should do it, but it doesn't matter because Philly would never do this trade.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> 
> Stephon Marbury I think not. He has a good # of assists but is more of a 2.
> Jason Kidd
> ...


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> 
> Stephon Marbury
> Jason Kidd
> ...





Snow leads through words and basic leadership qualities, Iverson leads through actions. They are both leaders on the Sixers. Watch some Sixers games and you'll know what I mean.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> 
> 
> Snow leads through words and basic leadership qualities, Iverson leads through actions. They are both leaders on the Sixers. Watch some Sixers games and you'll know what I mean.


I know what you're talking about, I played Virtual GM all of last season and many times Eric Snow was a good PG to have on your team.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> 
> 
> Snow leads through words and basic leadership qualities, Iverson leads through actions. They are both leaders on the Sixers. Watch some Sixers games and you'll know what I mean.


No I don't think you know what you mean. Snow is not the leader on the team. It's more than one leader, the other point guards bring the ball up constantly and they also lead on the floor and get the offense started. Snow does none of that by himself.
Snow/Iverson = Top 10 PG but not Snow


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!


I don't understand what you are trying to get at.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> No I don't think you know what you mean. Snow is not the leader on the team. It's more than one leader, the other point guards bring the ball up constantly and they also lead on the floor and get the offense started. Snow does none of that by himself.
> Snow/Iverson = Top 10 PG but not Snow


Pretty much the only time Iverson brings the ball up the court is when McKie is in at PG or he is leading the break, and the Sixers hardly get out on the break. Snow brings the ball pretty much the whole time when running the normal offense, like any other PG. Iverson is better at creating because of his unparalleled quickness, but Snow IS the PG of the team.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I don't think Snow is as good as Tinsley. He has more intangibles like leadership and stuff like that, but as far as skills go I think Tinsley has him outmatched there..


----------



## XCoRyX (Feb 19, 2003)

Why would philly do this trade?We,philly,have Glen Robinson now,so what would Miles do?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I would rather have Tinsley than Snow, let alone rank Snow in the top 10. If I had people running screens for Iverson and never be guarded because Im not a threat, then I could pass the ball around at a high assists to turnover rate too.

*In no particular order:*

1) Kidd
2) Starbury
3) Payton
4) Nash
5) Davis
6) Francis
7) Terry
8) Williams
9) Bibby
10) Miller

You can call Francis and some of the others sg's all you want, but they play the point possition so thats where Im going to rank them. Snow is a good pg, but top 10? No.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> I don't understand what you are trying to get at.


trying to disprove your top10 PGs but if that's not what you were trying to say i appologize


----------

